# Monster brown!!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ha ha I hit the middle Provo today and wasnt going to post because I have already posted like 4 reports about browns on different rivers in the last couple days. However I caught this little guy on a number 7 rapala! What was he thinking? Sorry about the snow on him. There is still lots up there. Whats up with a five inch fish eating a four inch bait? :lol: :lol: 
[attachment=2:2ur1xjas]P1000173.jpg[/attachment:2ur1xjas]

Here is a little better one. He was one of the most healthy brown i've seen this year. Went about sixteen.

[attachment=0:2ur1xjas]P1000179.jpg[/attachment:2ur1xjas]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice, that's a really pretty one. I love seeing big speckles on a good brown.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Love it!!!!  Good on ya.
Leaky


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice looking fish, thanks for the post


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice brown! I haven't been online for quite some time! :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

fatbass said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice brown! I haven't been online for quite some time! :lol:
> ...


Pretty much :lol:


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to me with a little midget of a brown trout on a rapala fishing Beaver creek that runs through Kamas.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish. supprised what fish will eat. A buddy of mine cought one cigret in it.


----------

